# A question for pastors: Your "call"



## bwheeler84 (May 11, 2016)

Dear Pastors and Teachers,
I am curious about your experience (circumstance, emotions, events that lead) in deciding to serve in this capacity. Do you have intense desire for study? To teach? To Shepard people? Did you recognize your areas of strength's and seek to use them to serve?


----------



## Parakaleo (May 12, 2016)

A call is God's setting-apart of a man for ordained service. Though there have been imposters, a true call is not something a man can conjure up. That is why men speak of a "sense of call" from God that motivates them to seek office. However, it is only a true call if it is corroborated by the due recognition and ordination of the church.

In my case, I was teaching English in China and leading Bible studies on the side as a young man. I was no great teacher, but I took such joy and delight in seeing new believers embrace the truths of Scripture. I became jealously desirous of them, counseling and praying with them late into the night. Before long, I found myself getting up in the morning, doing my work duties, and getting through the day with only one thing on my mind: the edification of these believers in Christ. By the time I returned to the U.S. (to finish my college degree), it was settled in my mind that I was constrained to minister Christ for as long as I live.

My seminary professors (RTS Charlotte) used to talk in this way, "If you think you are called to ordained ministry, but can still imagine yourself being content in taking up any other vocation... take that vocation up instead. Ministry is a life of sacrifice and hardship. It is only bearable, pleasant even, if you are indeed called by God."


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 12, 2016)

Possibly the best book on the "Christian Ministry" is Bridges work. Thomas Murphy and Richard Baxter are both also excellent. Here is what Bridges says:

*The Christian Ministry by Charles Bridges (1794-1869; sound English commentator, author, and pastor — a prominent member of the evangelical party in the Anglican church)*

In Bridges’ day, the church asked ministerial applicants, “Do you trust that you are inwardly moved by the Holy Ghost to take upon you this office?”
_Examination of Call – _Bridges provides the following guideline for self-examination for those who believe they are being called to the ministry. If the calling is from above, the Holy Spirit will influence the heart in the following ways:


Enlighten the heart under a deep impression of the worth of souls
Constrain the soul by the love of Christ to “spend and be spent for Him”
Direct the conscience to a sober, searching, self-inquiry (self-examination)
Prompt a regular study of the Word
Instill fervent prayer in reference to this great matter
Cause a careful observation of the providential indications of the Master’s will in this calling
_Marks of a Ministerial Calling – _According to Bridges, scriptural marks of a calling to the ministry include the following:


A desire for the work
As exhibited in Jesus’ ministry (Prov. 8:31; Psalm 40:8/Heb. 10:5-9; John 4:32-34)
As exhibited in the disciples (1 Tim. 3:1)
Being something beyond the general Christian desire to promote the glory of God (Jer. 20:9; Isa. 6:8)
Rising above all difficulties, taking pleasure in sacrifices for the work’s sake, and quickening to a readiness of mind, all tempered by a consciousness of our unfitness and unworthiness for the work
A “considerate” desire, involving a matured calculation of the cost made over some time
A “disinterested” desire — i.e., a pure intention, uninfluenced by love of literature, desire for ease from our secular calling, desire for esteem or respectability, desire for worldly comfort
Aiming for nothing but souls, rather winning one soul to Christ than a world to ourselves
Devoting all our talents to the service of God — “to live, to labour, and to possess nothing, but for Jesus Christ and His Church”
Personal and consistent piety is not a mark, of itself, that indicates this calling, but should be a general mark of every Christian

A competent measure of ministerial gifts
As exhibited in Jesus’ ministry (Ps. 45:7/Isa. 11:2-4, 42:1, 61:1; John 3:34)
Not only “faithful men” are called but also those “faithful men which shall be able to teach others also” (2 Tim. 2:2; cf. 1 Tim. 3:2; 2 Tim. 2:24; 2 Cor. 3:6)
Not necessarily extraordinarily gifted men, yet not lacking necessary gifts
Conscientiously improving our natural gifts through prayer and study

Providential guidance — Bridges suggests a few examples of how the Lord might providentially direct to this calling:
Providentially disposing of a person’s circumstances, thoughts, inclinations, and studies to this end
The disappointment of his plans for a future course in life or the closing of providential avenues to other callings
Unlooked for openings in the church
Some particular crisis in the individual sphere or family circumstances
The judgment of Christian friends, and especially of experienced ministers
He concludes this consideration of providential dealings by stating, “One or more of these may prove the ‘word behind him saying — This is the way, walk ye in it.’”

_Qualifications for the Ministry – _In a separate chapter, Bridges lists these ministerial qualifications:


Holiness (Titus 1:8)
self-denial
love to the Savior and souls of men
blameless consistency of conduct
experienced (not a novice [newcomer] to experimental matters)

Acquaintance with scriptural and doctrinal knowledge “beyond a bare sufficiency for personal salvation” (Mal. 2:7; Mat. 13:52)
The ability to communicate and apply this knowledge to others (2 Tim. 2:15; 1 Cor. 4:1) — to be able to speak “in a manner suitable to the dignity of the pulpit, and yet plain to the weakest capacity”
Clear thinking, ability to arrange matter, aptitude of expression, familiar and appropriate illustration


See this link for more by Joel Beeke on the subject.


----------



## Parakaleo (May 17, 2016)

I'm kind of surprised there haven't been more stories on how the Lord gave desire for the office... I always thank God and take pleasure in hearing a man tell me of his sense of call.


----------



## bwheeler84 (May 17, 2016)

I'm surprised as well! Was really hoping to hear some more stories like yours! Thanks for the reply though...


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 17, 2016)

I just saw this thread.

I'm a PK and swore I'd never become a pastor of any sort. I hated moving and leaving my friends. God had other plans.

I was converted at age 13 and, though still quite immature and willful, I immediately had a hunger for Scripture. Into high school, that hunger grew and my youth minister asked me to lead some Bible studies. That sparked a burning desire in me to know and study the Bible, and to teach it to others, so that they would know the Lord. My pastor and my dad began meeting with me to discuss a possible calling to the ministry. By the end of my senior year in high school, I was sure I was called to some sort of vocational Christian service. I made that known to my church and they affirmed it, encouraging me to attend Bible college and seminary. That was May of 1998.

That summer, I worked as a counselor at Central Hills, a Royal Ambassadors camp in Kosciusko, MS (as a side note, the camp is 10 miles east of the booming metropolis of West, MS). God used my weak efforts at evangelism that summer to lead people to Christ. When I arrived at William Carey College for the fall semester, I was advised of a 1-year internship at a local church there in Hattiesburg. I applied and was accepted for it. Not much happened in the way of guidance, but I did learn how to lead worship, teach Sunday Schoool, and do some preaching to the youth group. I also met Kara, and we were engaged by March of 1999. 

From that internship, I was referred to a hurting local church where I began serving as Pastor of Youth and Activities. We went from that hurting congregation to another, to another. God has had us doing revitalizing work ever since. 

I traveled back home to be licensed by my home church in Dec 1999, and again to be ordained in Dec 2005. WCC was incredibly liberal in their Religion department, which inspired me to change my major to English (finishing B.A. in 2003). I began seminary in Aug 2004 at NOBTS and began to study the doctrines of grace. A dear friend, PCA pastor Dave Anderegg, helped me to connect the dots on Reformed theology. I remember asking him, "Does this mean I have to become a Presbyterian?" He laughed and said, "I'd like that, but have you ever heard of Al Mohler?" and proceeded to tell me about SBTS. Kara and I took a trip to Louisville very soon after that conversation, and while looking at my "want-to-read" list, I realized that most of the men taught at SBTS. We moved to Louisville in short order, a decision for which we have praised God countless times. It was a wonderful time of hard study and faithful professors and friends. I was privileged to serve in an interim pastorate, which really was a great time of confirming a call to preach and not continue in youth ministry. 

I love being a pastor.


----------



## Pilgrim35 (May 17, 2016)

I'm in the thick of it presently and would be encouraged by others' accounts. I sensed a call 5 years ago and ran away scared. I didn't want it - the sacrifice, the messiness of relationships and people, and certainly the uncertainty of my financial future. It's come around full circle and is un-ignorable and irresistible. By His grace He has given me new perspective and a heart for his people. He is increasing my desire. 

The session of my church has come along side me to meet the inward call by close observation and counsel and I have been visiting seminaries in recent weeks. I may, Lord willing, be enrolled somewhere in the fall.


----------

